# I changed my mind MOS problems?



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I was all set to buy a new MOS version model 41 and caught a video on you tube and few other posts around the Web on these new glocks. Disappointed shooters have their reflex sight fly off the slide and hitting them in the face is the word. Shooters in many areas mainly with 45's or the 10 mm version MOS and some 40's are in there with the screws holding the sight down loosing up and letting the sight go. I read people have called glock and they are telling people to contact the sight manufacturer to get the correct screws,now that's wrong I say! Glock should have researched this long before releasing these guns don't you think? Some shooters also saying the plates on the slides are junk also? I hear good things about the S&W core pistols, no problems like this but damn I wanted the glock. I know you can get the screws and plates online from trijicon but wouldn't you like to have the gun ready to go right out of the box for your hard earned money?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

shift1 said:


> I was all set to buy a new MOS version model 41 and caught a video on you tube and few other posts around the Web on these new glocks. Disappointed shooters have their reflex sight fly off the slide and hitting them in the face is the word. Shooters in many areas mainly with 45's or the 10 mm version MOS and some 40's are in there with the screws holding the sight down loosing up and letting the sight go. I read people have called glock and they are telling people to contact the sight manufacturer to get the correct screws,now that's wrong I say! Glock should have researched this long before releasing these guns don't you think? Some shooters also saying the plates on the slides are junk also? I hear good things about the S&W core pistols, no problems like this but damn I wanted the glock. I know you can get the screws and plates online from trijicon but wouldn't you like to have the gun ready to go right out of the box for your hard earned money?


I'm not really interested in a MOS system for myself. But I would think a bit of "loctite" should solve the problem. In fact I would recommend that for any screw on accessories for any make of gun. Other than maybe grips. I'm not sure and am not familiar with that type of system and it's components. Given the variety of Modular Optic Sights that are available each might require their own set of screws due to the length and type of screws. Is that even a possibility? The screws that come with the Glock might be meant to only hold down the plate when the sight is not in use? Just a guess I really don't know. Otherwise you can't expect Glock to provide sets of screws for every set of MOS sights that are available. I would think that they would come with those sights. If you really want the Glock, and it sounds like you do, I'd get it. It seems to me that this would be an easy problem to resolve. Sometimes you can't go by what you see on some of these video's. It's quite possible that the sights were not secured properly to the slide to begin with. If the threaded screw holes in the slide were slightly oversized for the screws that accommodate them or the screws that were provided snapped off because of inferior materials then indeed that would be the fault of the manufacturer of either the gun or the sights.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

At the range today and talk is escalating about this MOS failure. People saying lock tite is not recommended and glock should be providing the correct screws for the sights,after all the price of these new models are a bit steep. Also there are more than a few threads or videos around the Web on this issue.


----------



## BFriia (Jun 23, 2015)

*Glock MOS System*



shift1 said:


> I was all set to buy a new MOS version model 41 and caught a video on you tube and few other posts around the Web on these new glocks. Disappointed shooters have their reflex sight fly off the slide and hitting them in the face is the word. Shooters in many areas mainly with 45's or the 10 mm version MOS and some 40's are in there with the screws holding the sight down loosing up and letting the sight go. I read people have called glock and they are telling people to contact the sight manufacturer to get the correct screws,now that's wrong I say! Glock should have researched this long before releasing these guns don't you think? Some shooters also saying the plates on the slides are junk also? I hear good things about the S&W core pistols, no problems like this but damn I wanted the glock. I know you can get the screws and plates online from trijicon but wouldn't you like to have the gun ready to go right out of the box for your hard earned money?


I purchased a Glock 34 with the MOS feature. I bought an STS2 C-More for the sight - found out the plate that goes with the Glock 34 is not compatible with the STS2. Called Glock and got the run around on when the mounting plate for the STS2 would be available. Wrote a letter to Glock Austria - got a response and the new plate with the correct mounting screws in 10 days - that impressed me. Had no issues with the sight (used locktite on the mounting screws) works great - I have put at least 1000 rounds through the G34 with the sight and no issues.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a friend with one of these. I thought these would be cool. But after trying one, it's not for me... I will stick to normal sights.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

It's always nice to contact corporate and get positive action from it. I heard and read so far that the model 34 MOS has had little to no issues with the sight mounting. I wanted a 45 acp model maybe thought it would be better for me because my model 21 is a great shooter. I have moved on from the MOS for now,maybe down the road? I bought a gen.3 26 last week and I'm pretty happy with my herd for now.


----------



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

I have the Glock17 Gen4 MOS with a Viper red dot. I have 400 rounds thru this gun and the sight has not come loose. The plates that came with the Glock are thicker than the ones that came with my S&W CORE. The CORE has over 800 rounds thru it and the sight has never come loose. When you mount a sight you have to use blue Loctite. The sight maker is the one to supply the right size screws for the red dot.


----------

